# New pearson 30 owner



## Dustin Newell (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi guys my name is Dustin, I just bought a 1973 Pearson 30 in fairly decent condition. It has been up on the hard for the past 2 years the compression post and the areas that I saw people mentioning are fine in the boat. the one question I have is in the false keel ,which is behind the lead ballast, it is hollow. Should I fill this with that 2 part foam or just leave it how it is? Any other things that I should look out for that I haven't thought of, or things that I should upgrade if they haven't been already?


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Check the rudder bearings. The P30 and the P26 are noted for this problem. If you can move the rudder back and forth, then it's time to change them.


----------



## sulli (Mar 9, 2013)

The rear portion of the keel is fine as is, it has a filler same as the rudder. Check for moisture in the keel, mine does so I drilled some holes and let it dry all year. This spring it was dry so I filled with Marinetex and applied 2 coats of barrier. Long story short version Atomic 4 went bad so I never launched this year. Good thing, Marinetex is not the thing to use here it started weeping water, must be a crack in the bilge allowing water into the encapsulated keel. I'm going to dry it and paint barrier tn the bilge, extremely limited access area.
Check for soft spots around stanchion bases and cleats.
Window leaks are a problem for some, Catalina site has a kit to replace the weather stripping.


----------



## Dustin Newell (Oct 5, 2015)

sulli said:


> The rear portion of the keel is fine as is, it has a filler same as the rudder. Check for moisture in the keel, mine does so I drilled some holes and let it dry all year. This spring it was dry so I filled with Marinetex and applied 2 coats of barrier. Long story short version Atomic 4 went bad so I never launched this year. Good thing, Marinetex is not the thing to use here it started weeping water, must be a crack in the bilge allowing water into the encapsulated keel. I'm going to dry it and paint barrier tn the bilge, extremely limited access area.
> Check for soft spots around stanchion bases and cleats.
> Window leaks are a problem for some, Catalina site has a kit to replace the weather stripping.


Where did you drill the holes in the keel? and i think i might have a crack in mine too that let water into the bilge as well. Whats a good brand of barrier paint to use in the bilge? If you can let me know ASAP that would be awesome.


----------



## sulli (Mar 9, 2013)

It would be rain water coming from many possible places, if there is water in the keel drill 3/8" holes at the bottom of the wet area to let it dry.
Interlux 2000e barrier is what I used.


----------



## Dustin Newell (Oct 5, 2015)

I need to make new backing plates for the stanchions. What is a good material to use as a backing plate? What size would you guys recommend? I only have room to make plates for two screw holes apiece because they're is a lip between the 4 bolts that hold the stanchions in. Any suggestions or ideas would be greatlyour appreciated.


----------



## 43N77W (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Dustin,

My name is Greg Simmons, living in Greece, NY. I've fell victim to the sailing bug several years ago and have finally gotten to the point where I need to start feeding my passion.
In addition to all of the reading and studying I've been doing, I want to start connecting to local skippers so I can learn the tried and true method via hands on. I would like to offer my time to help with preparing your boat for the water and crewing if you ever need company or an extra set of hands. 


I'm 43, married, working full time and pretty involved with my church. However, after family, church and work, I can see myself throwing everything else into sailing. I can swim, a former athlete and in great health. However, I am losing the extra baggage of rice and beans that my Puerto Rican wife has blessed me with (29lbs lost so far).

If there is interest, perhaps we can grab a coffee and discuss.

Many thanks for your consideration. 

Gregory Simmons
PS: I would have private messaged you vs. reply to this forum but Sailnet says I don't have enough posts yet to private message.


----------

